
Pirate Coelho (2008) - wanderer42
http://paulocoelhoblog.com/2008/02/03/pirate-coelho/
======
coldtea
> _Regular readers of my blog probably remember my endless discussions about
> copyright. Every time that I see a song in my profile “deleted by the
> author” I ask to myself: don’t they understand that if I hear a song and I
> like, chances are that I will buy the CD?_

Most wont. They'll just download the album in mp3. Unless they're over 40.

And they have the numbers about that - averages of what they used to sell pre-
internet, what they sell now, which parts of those are digital sales, which
are streams of the album, etc.

------
ssivark
Article from (2008).

~~~
marcosvpj
[http://paulocoelhoblog.com/2016/04/13/who-deleted-the-
song-i...](http://paulocoelhoblog.com/2016/04/13/who-deleted-the-song-in-my-
profile/)

This one is from this year :)

